# Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?



## SteffiB (5. Aug. 2009)

Hallo ihr, 

da bin ich mal wieder mit einer Frage 

Ich habe vorhin mal ein bisschen zum Thema Zufütterung gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Thread in einem anderen Forum gestoßen:

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic6476.html

Also Obst - okay ...

Nudeln? - 

Knoblauch? - 

Pizza? - 

Das meinen die doch nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Bin jetzt schon äußerst gespannt auf eure Meinungen. Und keine Sorge:

Ich gebe unseren Koi jetzt keine Salamipizza, nur weil Leute meinen, dass man das ruhig tun kann


----------



## ouzo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Hallo Steffi,

Koi werden nicht umsonst auch liebevoll "Wasserschweine" genannt.
Die ausgewachsenen Koi fressen fast alles. Ich persönlich würde aber nicht unbedingt Pizza anbieten 

Kopfsalat, Seidenraupen,Reiswaffeln , mal ein trockenes Brötchen ( das zu sehen, wie sie es durch den Teich schubsen ist schon süüüß),sollten an Abwechslung reichen.
Ansonsten verlassen wir uns auf hochwertiges Koifutter.
Allerdings würde ich gerne noch mal ungesüßtes Multi Sanostol versuchen, Vitamine können ja in kleinen Mengen nicht schaden. 

Ich habe aber nicht der Versuchung wiederstehen können und mußte einen Futterball kaufen ( Kitsch für 9,99 €). 
Der müßte Morgen geliefert werden und ich bin mal gespannt, ob unsere Jungs den genau so lustig finden wie ich. Hier steht allerdings eher die Beschäftigung im Vordergrund, wie die Fütterung.

Ich denke manchmal, dass der Koi fast alles frißt und nicht weiß, was ihm gut tut (habe auch schon von Grillwurst gelesen !!!). Kleine Kinder stecken auch alles in den Mund ....


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Meine stehn total auf Kaviar und Trüffel,
aber nur die Weißen


----------



## Blaukoi (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Hallo Steffi,

auch wenn hier gleich der Sturm der Entrüstung losgeht, aber auch ich füttere
1x die Woche mit Nudeln und Mais. Dieses "Futtter" ist das absolute Leckerli für meine Kois. Natürlich gibt es auch Mehlwürmer und Seidenraupen.

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Nudeln und Mais ? Kein Problem als Leckerlie  Nur halt nicht als Hauptnahrung.
Auch Salat und Obst ist Prima, aber auch hier nur als Zufütterung. Knoblauch soll sehr Gesund für die Babys sein, aber Ne Pizza


----------



## kunisteich (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Bei Pizza sind es wahrscheinlich Italienische Koi´s


----------



## MichaelHX (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Pizza?

Hätte ich das gewusst. Meine Calzone habe ich gestern
Abend nicht ganz geschafft. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## SteffiB (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Alles klar, also unsere Koi haben die Salatblätter bislang verschmäht, aber sie stehen total auf Himbeeren 

Dann werfen wir mal ein paar Nudeln rein, mal gucken, was passiert 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## zickenkind (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Habe letztens mal die leckeren Honig-Smacks ausprobiert. Das Wasser war am " KOCHEN ".

Also als "Kurzfristieger" Energielieferant auch nicht zu verachten....  Nur halt nicht als Hauptfutter.


----------



## Aristocat (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Meine stehen total auf weiße Johannisbeeren:crazy
Gebt Ihr gekochte Nudeln? Mais aus der Dose oder roh?


----------



## SteffiB (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Hallo Andrea, 

ich würde spontan vermuten, dass ungekochte Nudeln ein Verdauungsproblem sein könnten, mal abgesehen vom fehlenden Gebiss ... da wäre so ne durchschnittlich große Spirelli-Nudel schon ne echte Herausforderung für einen Koi, denke ich, die würde selbst ich nicht roh durch den Hals bekommen


----------



## Martina und Uwe (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Futter - Obst & Co.?*

Hallo Steffi,die besten erfahrungen haben wir mit Honig pops,Apfel Apfelsinen Salat und Multi Sanostol ohne Zucker gemacht,Der Futterball ist natürlich der absolute spaßfaktor für Koi und Mensch und kann ich nur empfehlen so aktiv siehst du die Kois sonst nie.Wenn du Irgend welche Dinge zufüttern wilst oder als kleine leckerlis den Fischen was gutes tun willst Kois mögens süß und bei Apfelsinen ist der Vitamin gehalt natürlich sehr hoch und hilft den Kois gans besonders.Versuch mal mit einer Nuppelflasche für Babys ausgebresten Apfelsinensaft deinen Kois zu geben Du wirst staunen brauchst nur etwas geduld und eine Kammera wollen ja gerne was sehen.
Martina und Uwe


----------

